# marble kill !



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

finally got a pesky female blue jay thats been killin my grandpas blue birds at 15 yards up a tree got it with a glass marble in the chest witch at the moment was all i could see of it ,then it fell in to a fork in the tree so l picked up a rock and shot it out of the fork witch hast to be the hardest shot ive ever made!! :king:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

That is not a blue jay, phoebe maybe.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

sorry what kind of bird is it then?? :screwy:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Phoebe

http://birds242.blogspot.com/2011/01/black-phoebe.html

And they are harmless to blue birds and great at catching insects.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

thanks for letting me no dang could have sworn it was a bluejay but it was killin my grandpa's blue birds.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

maybe it was eating insects off the blue birds. maybe the blue birds are diseased, full of ticks.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

maybe i never thout about that? :werd:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Fail?


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice work there


----------

